# Camshaft adjuster and N205 valve



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

I'm in the process of doing a series of maintenance tasks on my high mileage 2008 Passat 2.0T BPY engine. One of these tasks, of course, is replacing the timing chain and tensioner for the camshaft. I have the housing off. I'll be replacing the three sealing rings, as one is broken. I have removed both of the tiny retention bolts from the N205 valve, but I cannot get the valve out of the housing. I can turn it rather easily until the bolt mounts contact the housing, but I cannot remove it from the housing. I don't want to break the housing, as that would be expensive. I can't imagine there is anything to do inside the housing to release the valve, as that would mean that the housing would have to come off every time the valve needed to be replaced. Anything I'm missing here?

Also- there is a lot of varnish build up in my engine. Owned since new, 136,xxx miles, OICs were always done before the recommended 10K service interval, and mostly always used VW 502.x spec oils. A few times I used Shell Rotella as my local stores were all out of anything meeting the VW spec. The varnish on the cam adjuster itself concerns me. I don't want to get this thing put back together only to have a sticking cam adjuster. It wasn't a problem before I disassembled the engine. Just looking to prevent future issues. I see that it's bolted together- has anyone disassembled one of these to clean it? Will I damage it if I try to take it apart?


----------



## kjr6306 (Sep 12, 2007)

The rings are inside the timing chain cover. Not on the N205 valve. Just curious how you know you have a broken ring? Also, the N205 just slides out after the 2 bolts are removed. Sometimes it's a little tight. Just grab with some vice grips or pliers and pull straight out. Be careful not to damage the wiring connector.

Reduce your oil change interval to 5k....


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

kjr6306 said:


> The rings are inside the timing chain cover. Not on the N205 valve. Just curious how you know you have a broken ring? Also, the N205 just slides out after the 2 bolts are removed. Sometimes it's a little tight. Just grab with some vice grips or pliers and pull straight out. Be careful not to damage the wiring connector.
> 
> Reduce your oil change interval to 5k....


OP already has the side cover off and noted broken ring.


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

kjr6306 said:


> The rings are inside the timing chain cover. Not on the N205 valve. Just curious how you know you have a broken ring? Also, the N205 just slides out after the 2 bolts are removed. Sometimes it's a little tight. Just grab with some vice grips or pliers and pull straight out. Be careful not to damage the wiring connector.
> 
> Reduce your oil change interval to 5k....


I'm in the process of replacing the timing chain and tensioner. I already pulled the cover off. The middle ring was broken. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kjr6306 (Sep 12, 2007)

Alright....so replace the broken rings. There is nothing you can do to the N205 valve except clean it. If you have the 2 screws removed, it ust pulls out.


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

kjr6306 said:


> Alright....so replace the broken rings. There is nothing you can do to the N205 valve except clean it. If you have the 2 screws removed, it ust pulls out.


That's what I figured, but it feels mechanically locked into the housing even though the 2 screws are removed. I'm thinking varnish build up is preventing it from being removed. The other question is about the adjuster itself. I have to remove it from the exhaust cam to replace the timing chain and adjuster. Am I going to screw something up by disassembling it to clean it? Has anyone taken one of these apart before? It's a rather expensive part, so I'd like to not screw it up and have to replace it. I would like to clean it thoroughly, though. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kjr6306 (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't think you can screw it up. I don't think I would disassemble it. Just drop it in a container of gas/diesel or carb cleaner and soak it. Blow it out with compressed air before reinstalling it and call it good.


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

I agree with kjr that you won't screw anything up by disassembling it but there's little reason to do so either. Do what he said as far as cleaning it for peace of mind and then call it good.

As for the N205, what exactly have you done to try to remove it? How far have you gone? Because with those 2 little triple square bolts off it should come out. I pulled mine out once with the cover installed on the car. It took quite a bit of force (by hand) and when it did pop out it came flying out because of how hard I was pulling, but I was able to get it by hand. With the cover OFF the car, as you have it, that probably explains why it's more difficult because you have to also stabilize the cover as you pull. I wouldn't be at all concerned about damaging the cover though. Just set the cover down on a soft-ish surface (maybe some cardboard) so it's not on the hard concrete and then use your foot to keep the cover planted while you tug the N205 out with your hands. Otherwise use vicegrips. As long as you're careful of the sensor end there's nothing else to worry about.

If this varnish really is sticky and is holding that thing in like you theorize (which is hopefully not the case) then that's definitely not good since that **** is all over the rest of your engine from the pics you showed in the other thread. If that varnish is from your moly additive you mentioned I'd discontinue using it even though it seems to be helping with your cam follower and cam lobe wear (I've never seen such a nice looking came lobe at your mileage with 8-10K OCIs). I'd discontinue using the Moly and instead use that money to do more frequent OCIs (about 5-6K max). I think I already gave you my speel on oils so you know what's good, remember that if you do use M1 0W-40 definitely do 5K OCIs or even a bit less b/c the additive packages of that oil shear quicker than most.


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Thy_Harrowing said:


> I agree with kjr that you won't screw anything up by disassembling it but there's little reason to do so either. Do what he said as far as cleaning it for peace of mind and then call it good.
> 
> As for the N205, what exactly have you done to try to remove it? How far have you gone? Because with those 2 little triple square bolts off it should come out. I pulled mine out once with the cover installed on the car. It took quite a bit of force (by hand) and when it did pop out it came flying out because of how hard I was pulling, but I was able to get it by hand. With the cover OFF the car, as you have it, that probably explains why it's more difficult because you have to also stabilize the cover as you pull. I wouldn't be at all concerned about damaging the cover though. Just set the cover down on a soft-ish surface (maybe some cardboard) so it's not on the hard concrete and then use your foot to keep the cover planted while you tug the N205 out with your hands. Otherwise use vicegrips. As long as you're careful of the sensor end there's nothing else to worry about.
> 
> If this varnish really is sticky and is holding that thing in like you theorize (which is hopefully not the case) then that's definitely not good since that **** is all over the rest of your engine from the pics you showed in the other thread. If that varnish is from your moly additive you mentioned I'd discontinue using it even though it seems to be helping with your cam follower and cam lobe wear (I've never seen such a nice looking came lobe at your mileage with 8-10K OCIs). I'd discontinue using the Moly and instead use that money to do more frequent OCIs (about 5-6K max). I think I already gave you my speel on oils so you know what's good, remember that if you do use M1 0W-40 definitely do 5K OCIs or even a bit less b/c the additive packages of that oil shear quicker than most.


It actually came out easier than I thought it was going to today. All my previous attempts were with the cover installed on the engine. This forces you to pull up and toward the firewall slightly, which is a bit awkward. With the cover off the car, I was able to separate the N205 today easier than I thought it was going to be.

I broke two of the three plastic rings for the valve timing inside the cover. The middle one was broken when I took the cover off the engine and the top ring broke when I tried to remove it. Oddly I was able to get the bottom ring all the way up and off without breaking it. I have replacement plastic rings here. Currently the cover is soaking in some Berryman's parts cleaner and is looking really good. Looking for any tips to install the new plastic sealing rings without breaking them, as they are insanely expensive for what they are. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

What's inside the actual adjuster? Any kind of seals that would be damaged by engine parts cleaner? I have a gallon here that has a plastic dip basket. I could just leave it in there for a few hours to clean it well without disassembling. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

Sandman333 said:


> What's inside the actual adjuster? Any kind of seals that would be damaged by engine parts cleaner? I have a gallon here that has a plastic dip basket. I could just leave it in there for a few hours to clean it well without disassembling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


No there is nothing sensitive to parts cleaner inside


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Thy_Harrowing said:


> No there is nothing sensitive to parts cleaner inside


Good to know. The N205 itself came out looking surprisingly clean. In fact, it looks brand new as far as the part that was inside the engine. No varnish at all. It's original to the engine. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

Sandman333 said:


> Good to know. The N205 itself came out looking surprisingly clean. In fact, it looks brand new as far as the part that was inside the engine. No varnish at all. It's original to the engine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Good to hear. Yeah it generally stays quite clean. I suspect the inside of your exhaust cam adjuster is clean too but it doesn't hurt to soak it and blow it out either. Just time at the end of the day.


----------



## kjr6306 (Sep 12, 2007)

The new rings will go on without any issues....just be careful. The old ones get brittle and are almost impossible to get off with out breaking them...


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

The cover cleaned up nicely.










I removed these parts so that the parts cleaner solution could get down inside all the passages. They take a T15 Torx.










Those last two are some kind of small spring loaded plunger and a retainer that go in this hole.










The other part installs from the outside of the cover on the top. You'll need a T15 screwdriver to get that one as any socket driver is going to be too fat. Even the 1/4" drive T15 I have was too fat. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

kjr6306 said:


> The new rings will go on without any issues....just be careful. The old ones get brittle and are almost impossible to get off with out breaking them...


Got the new rings installed today and coated with a moly engine assembly lube in prep to install them back onto the car. Got all the parts reinstalled into the cover including the N205 with a new O-ring seal. The last step is to remove the exhaust cam adjuster and soak it in parts cleaner. Then it's reassembly with a new timing chain, tensioner, and exhaust cam bolt. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## teh1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sandman333 said:


> Good to know. The N205 itself came out looking surprisingly clean. In fact, it looks brand new as far as the part that was inside the engine. No varnish at all. It's original to the engine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Not that that means a whole lot...

My N205 failed suddenly and when I took it out to replace it it visually looked perfect and clean. It just... kicked the bucket. Worth replacing if you're going to be messing around in there, for sure.


----------



## Jet Tech Troy (May 19, 2020)

Sandman333,
Which direction was the spring loaded plunger installed in the cover? Plastic star looking side toward the bottom of the hole or toward the opening?
Mine fell out and I didn’t catch which way it was installed. 50/50 chance of getting it right. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Sometimes, just replacing the rings isn't all which is needed. Sometimes the camshaft adjuster unit needs replacing because it gets grooved inside where the rings sit. Also, you can damage the new N205 rings when inserting the cover as they can catch onto an edge of one of those grooves. If the cover is inserted carefully, then likely not to break but there is still the grooves affecting the oil pressure and timing.








Camshaft Adjuster Unit


Adjusts exhaust camshaft for valve timing




www.ecstuning.com


----------



## Haziq (7 mo ago)

Jet Tech Troy said:


> Sandman333,
> Which direction was the spring loaded plunger installed in the cover? Plastic star looking side toward the bottom of the hole or toward the opening?
> Mine fell out and I didn’t catch which way it was installed. 50/50 chance of getting it right.
> Thanks in advance.





Jet Tech Troy said:


> Sandman333,
> Which direction was the spring loaded plunger installed in the cover? Plastic star looking side toward the bottom of the hole or toward the opening?
> Mine fell out and I didn’t catch which way it was installed. 50/50 chance of getting it right.
> Thanks in advance.


Which direction..i have same problem


----------

